# Looking for Thanksgiving dinner at your timeshare? Look no further!



## amycurl (Oct 28, 2018)

Hi, I'm Amycurl, and I'm a Costco addict.

But in wandering aimlessly around their website, I discovered this:
https://www.costco.com/Schwan’s-Thanksgiving-Meal,-Serves-8.product.100430420.html

And I thought what a fantastic idea it is was! You could get it shipped directly to your timeshare, and be able to heat everything up in the unit. Brilliant!

And it comes with not one, but TWO pies, AND ice cream!! I have no idea where else you're going to be able to purchase pre-cooked Thanksgiving dinner for 8+ people for under $120 all in.

Looking for a ham version for Christmas? They have you covered there, too:
https://www.costco.com/Schwan's-Holiday-Ham-Dinner-Serves-8.product.100403884.html

Costco, is there anything you *don't* think of?


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 28, 2018)

Did you also see the $999.99 Wagyu roast? (This is the sale price!!!)

ETA- Oops. That was in my November Flyer. https://www.costco.com/Japanese-Wagyu-New-York-Strip-Loin-Roast,-A-5-Grade,-11-lbs.product.100311362.html in case you're a lotto winner and want to invite me over. Here's the main course.


----------



## amycurl (Oct 28, 2018)

Well, yes. But actually that's a good price point for that particular product. It's just not a price point with which I am intimately familiar. (All my $ goes to travel, after all.)


----------



## Makai Guy (Oct 28, 2018)

We were at a timeshare on Hilton Head this past Easter and did something similar via Fresh Market.  We reserved it ahead of time and picked it up when we got there.  We had 4 adults and had an Easter feast, one additional dinner and enough leftover spiral cut ham for a few sandwiches and even a bit to take home. Everything was really good (especially the ham) and at $60 we thought it was very reasonably priced for all we got.  See https://the-fresh-market.prezly.com...ectable-easter-and-little-big-meal-offerings#


----------



## am1 (Oct 28, 2018)

Seems lazy and not the point of Thanksgiving/Christmas.  But I guess it has its market.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 28, 2018)

am1 said:


> Seems lazy and not the point of Thanksgiving/Christmas.  But I guess it has its market.


So does this mean that YOU cook the big holiday meals at your house, and YOU would feel lazy if YOU didn't do all that work yourself? 

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Luanne (Oct 28, 2018)

am1 said:


> Seems lazy and not the point of Thanksgiving/Christmas.  But I guess it has its market.


Gosh, color us lazy.  The last few years we've gotten a precooked Thanksgiving dinner from Sprouts.  Allows the cook(s) the ability to spend more time with the guests.  I don't feel bad at all.


----------



## am1 (Oct 28, 2018)

DeniseM said:


> So does this mean that YOU cook the big holiday meals at your house, and YOU would feel lazy if YOU didn't do all that work yourself?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk



It is a combined effort.  I cook the turkey breasts in the slow cooker and oversee the rest. Food cooked at home tastes better then store bought.  Most likely healthier if one chooses as well.  I am not against others being lazy.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 28, 2018)

am1 said:


> It is a combined effort.  I cook the turkey breasts in the slow cooker and oversee the rest. Food cooked at home tastes better then store bought.  Most likely healthier if one chooses as well.  I am not against others being lazy.


Putting turkey breasts in a slow cooker is a 10 minute job.

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## WinniWoman (Oct 29, 2018)

We hopefully will be at our timeshare for Thanksgiving and will either order a complete meal from Hannaford's or will go out and eat at a local place where my husband just loves the way they do a real Vermont Turkey dinner. Will depend on the costs. I mean- really - sticking a turkey in the oven is not a big deal and we are a small family- just a couple of sides is fine.

I find XMAS and XMAS eve to be difficult as we always have to stay in a rental. Last few years we eat out for both and it is very expensive, but relaxing and enjoyable I must say.


----------



## am1 (Oct 29, 2018)

So why buy a prepared meal if it is so easy to cook one at home?  I have nothing against others being lazy but a store bought meal is not on my list.


----------



## WinniWoman (Oct 29, 2018)

am1 said:


> So why buy a prepared meal if it is so easy to cook one at home?  I have nothing against others being lazy but a store bought meal is not on my list.



Well- right. It is easy. And the sides don't have to be fancy. I have no issue with cooking the dinner in the unit. We have options at least. Hubby really wants to go to the local resttaurant but if the price is high- he'll probably change his mind real fast. LOL!

As for Hannaford- the whole full course pick up meal (hot) (for 4 or 6- can't remember) is like $50 or so-and that is with apple pie included! A bargain. It would cost more for me to cook it. We did this once when visiting my very ill mom at her home and the food was pretty good.

We shall see when the time comes.


----------



## controller1 (Oct 29, 2018)

am1 said:


> So why buy a prepared meal if it is so easy to cook one at home?  I have nothing against others being lazy but a store bought meal is not on my list.



First of all, originally no one was really talking about "at home". The discussion centered on a holiday meal while on vacation at a timeshare. My idea of vacation is not spending time in the kitchen to prepare a meal. I think the Costco idea is great for when I'm on vacation.


----------



## Luanne (Oct 29, 2018)

am1 said:


> So why buy a prepared meal if it is so easy to cook one at home?  I have nothing against others being lazy but a store bought meal is not on my list.


You just won't let it go will you. 

Personally I feel the enjoyment of the people who are there is far greater than spending all that time in the kitchen.  If you wish to spend your 10 minutes putting the turkey into a slow cooker (and how much time does everyone else spend) go for it.  I don't consider it lazy to purchase some of the items premade, but I guess you do.  You've said you don't mind others being lazy, but you keep bringing it up, in a negative manner. That's your right, but just drop it.


----------



## klpca (Oct 29, 2018)

Cooking in timeshares is always a challenge - especially a holiday dinner. I have equipment and spices that are usually used only for holiday dinners. It's great to have 1. shopping done, 2. seasonings already done or provided, 3. containers provided, and 4. dishes prepared. Plus the clean up is infinitely easier because there are no prep dishes.

And no offense Adam, but dropping two turkey breasts in a crock pot is just one step above having a full turkey prepared by someone else, at least in my book lol. And that's okay by me because everyone has to do what works for them.


----------



## bizaro86 (Oct 29, 2018)

We usually roast a turkey on Christmas. I clean, stuff, and baste the turkey, and peel/boil/mash the potatoes. My wife makes the stuffing, gravy, and vegetables with cheese sauce. A slow cooker seems a bit lazy (wouldn't get the drippings for gravy or delicious stuffing I don't think.)  

I can't see doing that in a TS. Even the best kitchens don't have all of a turkey roaster, food processor, turkey baster, dutch oven, crock pot, gravy boat, etc. Picking it up seems like a pretty reasonable compromise on vacation to me.


----------



## am1 (Oct 29, 2018)

Luanne said:


> You just won't let it go will you.
> 
> Personally I feel the enjoyment of the people who are there is far greater than spending all that time in the kitchen.  If you wish to spend your 10 minutes putting the turkey into a slow cooker (and how much time does everyone else spend) go for it.  I don't consider it lazy to purchase some of the items premade, but I guess you do.  You've said you don't mind others being lazy, but you keep bringing it up, in a negative manner. That's your right, but just drop it.



We did American thanksgiving and Christmas at Bonnet Creek a few years ago with no issues.  You are welcome to feel how you feel but the facts remain.  I feel that is not what is suppose to be done for holiday meals.  But I understand others are different.


----------



## am1 (Oct 29, 2018)

I only like white meat and where we live whole turkeys are expensive, plus heating our house for 6 or 7 hours is not a good use of energy.  Not a fan of gravy or stuffing.  

When we did it at Bonnet Creek it was full birds with stuffing and gravy.


----------



## clifffaith (Oct 29, 2018)

Heck, we've had Thanksgiving-In-A-Box for years at home. Marie Calendar's is the best! Can't imagine trying to cook a full on holiday meal in a timeshare. And lately since my mom and dad shouldn't be driving, and won't hear of us picking them up the night before and staying over with us, we pick them up and go to Black Angus or Marie's for our Thanksgiving meal. Then a month later my sister brings them to our house for Christmas-In-A-Box. I'd much rather spend my kitchen time baking in the weeks before the main event.


----------



## WinniWoman (Oct 29, 2018)

controller1 said:


> First of all, originally no one was really talking about "at home". The discussion centered on a holiday meal while on vacation at a timeshare. My idea of vacation is not spending time in the kitchen to prepare a meal. I think the Costco idea is great for when I'm on vacation.



Right also. But I think am1 meant the timeshare unit as home, The other thing is- in our timeshare we will be at- the oven is not the greatest.  And- in some timeshares they don;t even have ovens!


----------



## WinniWoman (Oct 29, 2018)

am1 said:


> I only like white meat and where we live whole turkeys are expensive, plus heating our house for 6 or 7 hours is not a good use of energy.  Not a fan of gravy or stuffing.
> 
> When we did it at Bonnet Creek it was full birds with stuffing and gravy.



We only eat white meat, also. You can buy just the breast, though expensive.

But anyway- I put the turkey in one of those cooking bags that bastes it automatically and it cooks in under 4 hours, so very easy.

At home I do buy those little turkey breasts sometimes and put them in the slow cooker, but not for Thanksgiving.


----------



## bizaro86 (Oct 29, 2018)

am1 said:


> I only like white meat and where we live whole turkeys are expensive, plus heating our house for 6 or 7 hours is not a good use of energy.  Not a fan of gravy or stuffing.
> 
> When we did it at Bonnet Creek it was full birds with stuffing and gravy.



Different strokes  There is a 100% chance I'm heating my home with natural gas on Christmas. If some of the gas comes in through the oven and heats up a turkey first, there is no marginal energy cost. I'm surprised to hear the breast is cheaper where you are. I can buy a whole turkey for the cost of two equivalent size turkey breasts.


----------



## am1 (Oct 29, 2018)

bizaro86 said:


> Different strokes  There is a 100% chance I'm heating my home with natural gas on Christmas. If some of the gas comes in through the oven and heats up a turkey first, there is no marginal energy cost. I'm surprised to hear the breast is cheaper where you are. I can buy a whole turkey for the cost of two equivalent size turkey breasts.



No doubt in Alberta you are.  I am 100% not using it.  In fact my wife put AC in the kitchen last year.  Yes prices are different.  Whole turkeys are quite expensive.  Two breasts are as well but less total cost.


----------



## taterhed (Oct 29, 2018)

I think holidays should be just like weddings:  
You work and spend yourself to death trying to get everything done in time and to some relative's satisfaction.
When you're done, something is invariably missing/underdone/ruined or making one (or more) relatives cry
Finally, half the folks are drunk, the other half are falling asleep or running off to bed......and the ones that aren't...are mad at you.

Costco Thanksgiving sounds pretty good to me.

Wonder if they do weddings?  (in a box)​


----------



## taterhed (Oct 29, 2018)

Actually, if you buy/carry a Turkey-Cannon (not to be confused with a beer-can chicken cooker) you can make a mighty fine duck/goose/turkey (small) on the grill.  Of course,  you will irritate the other 20 or so people who would also like to use the grill.  At home, we tend to use the infrared turkey fryer (no oil).  It's the bee's-knees.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 29, 2018)

> So why buy a prepared meal if it is so easy to cook one at home? I have nothing against *others being lazy* but a store bought meal is not on my list.



am1 - *Read the room* - your continuous use of the word "lazy" is offensive.


----------



## mdurette (Oct 29, 2018)

DeniseM said:


> am1 - *Read the room* - your continuous use of the word "lazy" is offensive.



I will be away this Thanksgiving.   I'm ordering a precooked turkey from the resort next door and adding a few cans of corn, cranberry sauce, stove top and instant mashed.   In the end - honestly I could eat pizza and be fine.   It is all about enjoying the people you are with.

Please don't consider/call me LAZY because I choose to do something different than what you do.

Now...if there was only a Costco in Aruba - I would be ALL OVER that link    Thanks for sharing


----------



## bnoble (Oct 29, 2018)

Folks: the ignore list is your friend.


----------



## Laurie (Oct 29, 2018)

amycurl said:


> Hi, I'm Amycurl, and I'm a Costco addict.
> 
> But in wandering aimlessly around their website, I discovered this:
> https://www.costco.com/Schwan’s-Thanksgiving-Meal,-Serves-8.product.100430420.html
> ...



But... gravy?? stuffing?? cranberry sauce?  Guess that's what Costco didn't think of!


----------



## lauramiddl (Oct 29, 2018)

I never thought to order a heat and serve meal through costco so am grateful for the op's link. This is what I'll hope to do if I find myself in a timeshare over the holidays. Call me as lazy as you want. I don't care, I'm on vacation!  

I enjoy the timeshare cooking/eating threads. I've always thought this topic would make for a good forum since I cook differently when at a timeshare.  The kitchens have fewer utensils, pots, pans, etc. Not to mention a lack of pantry staples needed for a fancy meal. Who'd want to buy a whole bag of flour just to thicken a gravy, for example?  I've also never been to a timeshare with a slow cooker, so I'd have to bring one from home and that's not happening.

When at a timeshare, I do a lot more prepared, heat and serve type things and only make simple, minimal ingredient meals. I also like to have lots of "grab and go" items since we prefer to be out and about when traveling. Also cooking a traditional holiday meal would like roasted turkey requires someone to be stuck in the timeshare keeping an eye on things. I'd rather be at the beach.


----------



## WinniWoman (Oct 29, 2018)

lauramiddl said:


> I never thought to order a heat and serve meal through costco so am grateful for the op's link. This is what I'll hope to do if I find myself in a timeshare over the holidays. Call me as lazy as you want. I don't care, I'm on vacation!
> 
> I enjoy the timeshare cooking/eating threads. I've always thought this topic would make for a good forum since I cook differently when at a timeshare.  The kitchens have fewer utensils, pots, pans, etc. Not to mention a lack of pantry staples needed for a fancy meal. Who'd want to buy a whole bag of flour just to thicken a gravy, for example?  I've also never been to a timeshare with a slow cooker, so I'd have to bring one from home and that's not happening.
> 
> When at a timeshare, I do a lot more prepared, heat and serve type things and only make simple, minimal ingredient meals. I also like to have lots of "grab and go" items since we prefer to be out and about when traveling. Also cooking a traditional holiday meal would like roasted turkey requires someone to be stuck in the timeshare keeping an eye on things. I'd rather be at the beach.




Our unit at Smugglers Notch has a slow cooker and at ours at Pollard Brook you can call and ask for one. They keep some in reserve for requests.

Good point about being stuck int he timeshare while the oven is on. Then again, some people might not mind being a couch potato for a day and watching tv- the holiday movies, football, etc.


----------



## Luanne (Oct 29, 2018)

Laurie said:


> But... gravy?? stuffing?? cranberry sauce?  Guess that's what Costco didn't think of!


The premade dinner from Sprouts come with all of this. The turkey, mashed potatoes, gravy, stuffing, cranberry sauce, rolls.  The only thing it doesn't come with is a pie.


----------



## moonstone (Oct 29, 2018)

mpumilia said:


> We only eat white meat, also. You can buy just the breast, though expensive.



DH & DD also love white meat a way more than the dark, but that's ok because I love the dark meat!  
We are at a timeshare in FL right now and when getting groceries upon arrival the other day, I picked up at 5lb frozen turkey breast on sale for $0.99/lb. It is in the oven right now! I cheated and bought a box of stuffing and a turkey gravy mix to go with it.  There was no roasting pan in the kitchen so DH went over to the office this morning to borrow one. We are off on a day trip tomorrow and taking a picnic lunch. I think there will be lots of turkey leftover for sandwiches -Mmm!


~Diane


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 29, 2018)

Diane - Next time, get a disposable aluminum roasting pan and then just throw it away!  No messy pan to clean!  It helps to put something like a cookie sheet or pizza pan under it for stability.


----------



## moonstone (Oct 29, 2018)

DeniseM said:


> Diane - Next time, get a disposable aluminum roasting pan and then just throw it away!  No messy pan to clean!  It helps to put something like a cookie sheet or pizza pan under it for stability.



Yes, I thought of that, but I like to make the gravy in the drippings of the pan on a burner & from past experience that doesn't go well in a disposable pan, and I would need to find a cookie sheet or pizza pan as well. 
I needed a roasting pan (I prefer a flat open style, with a broiling rack) for pork chops later in the week anyways. This is one of the more poorly equipped timeshare kitchens we have had, at least the office has some of the things missing from the unit.

~Diane


----------



## sue1947 (Oct 29, 2018)

am1 said:


> It is a combined effort.  I cook the turkey breasts in the slow cooker and *oversee the rest*. Food cooked at home tastes better then store bought.  Most likely healthier if one chooses as well.  I am not against others being lazy.



Classic arrogance.   10 minutes of work and then sits on his butt watching others do all the real work.  Do you also 'oversee' the cleanup?  Reminds me of the husband who thinks he does his share of housework because he takes the garbage out.


----------



## am1 (Oct 29, 2018)

sue1947 said:


> Classic arrogance.   10 minutes of work and then sits on his butt watching others do all the real work.  Do you also 'oversee' the cleanup?  Reminds me of the husband who thinks he does his share of housework because he takes the garbage out.



I do a lot more then that.  The cleanup up I am breaking down the tables and chairs.  I have stated in a previous thread that I am pretty far down the depth chart of washing dishes.  Besides that kitchen sink is too low.  But on a related note my wife just bought a beach tonwhouse 25 minutes from home.  If I am there on my own during the week (10 minutes from my cattle farm) I may be forced to wash dishes.   

Doing something that is lazy is not meant to be offensive.  It is just not something I would choose in this case.  I feel the food and memories mean more if the food is prepared in the home or timeshare or even better if everyone contributes either by cooking at their home and timeshare and bringing it with them or cooked at where the meal will be had.  But hey thats just me and what we as a family prefer.


----------



## Luanne (Oct 29, 2018)

sue1947 said:


> Classic arrogance.   10 minutes of work and then sits on his butt watching others do all the real work.  Do you also 'oversee' the cleanup?  Reminds me of the husband who thinks he does his share of housework because he takes the garbage out.


Let me tell you the tale of two siblings. That would be my husband (who is an excellent cook) and his sister (also an excellent cook).  We alternate Thanksgivings and Christmas dinners with the inlaws.  The years my sil does the dinner, even though other people bring side dishes, she knocks herself out and is exhausted by the time dinner comes.  When "we" host we are much more relaxed and can enjoy our family and guests.  To each his, or her, own I guess. P.S. I don't think dh's Sprouts Thanksgiving dinner tastes any worse, or better, than when his sister does it.


----------



## clifffaith (Oct 29, 2018)

Luanne said:


> The premade dinner from Sprouts come with all of this. The turkey, mashed potatoes, gravy, stuffing, cranberry sauce, rolls.  The only thing it doesn't come with is a pie.



And of course Marie Callendar's started as a pie shop, so Thanksgiving in a box comes with apple or pumpkin. Last year if you ordered early you got a second pie for free. And we have been known to add a pecan pie too. Five people don't need three pies!


----------



## bluehende (Oct 29, 2018)

clifffaith said:


> And of course Marie Callendar's started as a pie shop, so Thanksgiving in a box comes with apple or pumpkin. Last year if you ordered early you got a second pie for free. And we have been known to add a pecan pie too. Five people don't need three pies!



Need should never even be considered in a decision over pies.


----------



## clifffaith (Oct 29, 2018)

bluehende said:


> Need should never even be considered in a decision over pies.



Years ago there was a Cathy cartoon where it is the end of the workday and people are going out the office door. "I'm going to run 3 miles" says one. "I'm going to the gym" says another. "I'm meeting my personal trainer" says the third. Cathy, holding the door open for her departing co-workers, says "Doesn't anyone eat pie anymore?". We love that to the point we call all sweets pie. Last night we had the kind of pie you take out of the freezer and scoop into a bowl. Tomorrow morning we'll have the kind of pie that has cheese or apricot filling (we stopped at Alpine Village for German sausage and potato salad on the way to Worldmark Pismo today; had to buy "pie" too).


----------



## amycurl (Oct 29, 2018)

Thanksgiving pie to people ratio should be at least one to one, lol!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## klpca (Oct 29, 2018)

amycurl said:


> Thanksgiving pie to people ratio should be at least one to one, lol!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


You can have my pie if I can have your potatoes, gravy, and stuffing.


----------



## CO skier (Oct 30, 2018)

I love Costco.  One of my favorites is to pick up a Prime Tomahawk steak (only available on weekends) at Costco on the way out of town to put on the grill at my favorite WorldMark resorts for dinner that night, with all the trimmings.

I am not sure about lazy, but a reheated from frozen Holiday dinner is just sad.  Might as well just buy a frozen Marie Calendar's Roast Turkey Dinner for everyone (they are actually not bad and much cheaper than $$115!!!!). If for some reason you cannot cook a fresh Holiday dinner in your condo, then at least find a reputable restaurant where a chef will cook your fresh Holiday meal.  C'mon, it's a Holiday.

P.S.  I will be smoking a "chilled" not frozen turkey, pressure cooking and whipping the mashed potatoes, preparing the classic French's green bean casserole (upgraded with reduced white wine, sautéed mushrooms and special seasonings), aaaand baking the two pumpkin pies, because that is what a Holiday dinner is all about.  My wife will make a Southern jello salad of some kind.

I just hate when corporations commercialize Holidays, but there is a market …

and profits to be made.


----------



## CO skier (Oct 30, 2018)

bnoble said:


> Folks: the ignore list is your friend.


Sometimes someone you might want to ignore actually makes a good post.  You never know.

Disagreement is no reason to ignore; chronic stupidity is a very good reason, and there are a few.

So I read, then (usually) ignore.


----------



## Panina (Oct 30, 2018)

Funny story, for years mom cooked thanksgiving dinner from scratch.  It was actually very good but my sister always complained about something, turkey too dry, not tasty, stuffing too fatty, etc.  mom was always frustrated by her remarks.  

One year I told mom rest as she sprained her wrist, no need to cook. I am going to get the pre cooked Shoprite supermarket thanksgiving dinner. Mom was horrified but reluctantly agreed but told me I can’t tell my sister and have to throw out the evidence.

So my sister thought I cooked it from scratch and had nothing bad to say and told mom you need to learn to cook it like this.

For years mom mom kept saying your sister doesn’t know the difference between a great home cooked turkey dinner and junk.  For years my sister told me that Thanksgiving meal I made was the best she ever had.


----------



## bnoble (Oct 30, 2018)

CO skier said:


> Sometimes someone you might want to ignore actually makes a good post. You never know.


Sure, but this is not the place for that for me.


----------



## WinniWoman (Oct 30, 2018)

This year at home, as in the past, I will make the turkey (in the oven bag) and one or two sides and my SIL will make some sides- maybe a pie. They will bring wine, but I have tons of wine here and other alcohol, including beer and local Angry Orchard Hard Cider. My son will bring the beer he wants to drink. Will be somewhere between 6-8 of us, depending on whether or not a boyfriend and a girlfriend come.

I also have frozen some deserts- brownies and cookies from my party this past weekend- and will maybe take those out. I could bake a Member's Mark pumpkin pie I also have in the freezer.

My SIL will contact me before hand to plan so we don't overdo it or have doubles of anything.

Our two families are low key. We like to relax and talk. I don't worry too much about clean up- can do later on or the next day. I watch the Macy's parade in the morning. They will come around noon and leave in the early evening, probably staying at a local bed and breakfast nearby (their choice- they like their privacy) and they will do some sightseeing in the area the next day on their own or just go straight home from there.

Our son will hit the mall the next day with my husband (who just tags along to be with him), I don't do Black Fridays- except on line if I even feel like it. Actually- this year will be limited XMAS gifts as I am not working.

My husband and I won't exchange. Money for my son and my niece with maybe one other thing for them to open and gift of food to be delivered to my brother and his wife. That's it. I don't do cards either.

We will travel up to New Hampshire and stay at an Common Man Inn in the town where our son lives. They have a nice indoor pool and hot tub there and a wonderful ambience for XMAS throughout the place. We will be eating out for XMAS EVE and XMAS Day. We go home the day after XMAS. Just have to hope the weather is ok for driving, which is usually a little challenging up there.

I am into simplicity and the less stress the better.


----------



## geist1223 (Oct 30, 2018)

Reading this thread made me hungry. I decided to give Patti a treat. So yesterday I cooked a Turkey Breast for dinner. Sides were mashed white potatoes, mashed Yams, Lima beans, and Turkey Gravey. After dinner I did all the dishes. Patti greatly enjoyed it. Normally in our home the person that cooks does not do the dishes.

As for pies we find that almost all purchased pies are too sweet, except for the Costco Pumpkin pies. So when we want a pie I bake it. Also our Costco (I assume others also) has started offering mashed potatoes made in the store for the Holiday season. They are actually very tasty especially when you add sour cream, which we also add to our home made mashed potatoes. They really help when you are having a dinner party. Then you can concentrate on such items as home made Yorkshire Pudding.


----------



## klpca (Oct 30, 2018)

geist1223 said:


> Reading this thread made me hungry. I decided to give Patti a treat. So yesterday I cooked a Turkey Breast for dinner. Sides were mashed white potatoes, mashed Yams, Lima beans, and Turkey Gravey. After dinner I did all the dishes. Patti greatly enjoyed it. Normally in our home the person that cooks does not do the dishes.
> 
> As for pies we find that almost all purchased pies are too sweet, except for the Costco Pumpkin pies. So when we want a pie I bake it. Also our Costco (I assume others also) has started offering mashed potatoes made in the store for the Holiday season. They are actually very tasty especially when you add sour cream, which we also add to our home made mashed potatoes. They really help when you are having a dinner party. Then you can concentrate on such items as home made Yorkshire Pudding.



I agree about the Costco mashed potatoes. They are pretty good, and at least for me making the potatoes is such a last minute thing that it kind of stresses me out, mostly because my kitchen is a little tight in the prep area. Too many cooks in the kitchen at the last minute!

Speaking of Costco, last year I had a dinner party (bunco gals - no foodies) and for one of the side dishes I bought the Costco premade scalloped potatoes and put them in a Christmas baking dish before baking. They were fabulous. People were asking for my recipe and I told everyone that all they had to do was buy them in the two pack at Costco. I would have no problem serving these alongside my homemade dinner, and I am fussy about premade food.


----------



## bluehende (Oct 30, 2018)

klpca said:


> You can have my pie if I can have your potatoes, gravy, and stuffing.



You guys are amateurs if that is an either or situation.  My method is 2 2 1.  Two helpings gravy stuffing maybe potatoes, two pieces of pie.  one belt loosening or better yet draw string untying.  Geez I wonder why I always fight weight problems.


----------



## geist1223 (Oct 30, 2018)

Of course if you are eating stuff that means you had a whole turkey.  Otherwise it is simply Dressimg.


----------



## Luanne (Oct 30, 2018)

geist1223 said:


> Of course if you are eating stuff that means you had a whole turkey.  Otherwise it is simply Dressimg.


I know there is a difference, but it's always been stuffing to me regardless of where it was cooked.  It's probably my favorite part of Thanksgiving dinner.  When I was pregnant I used to eat a lot of turkey, stuffing and gravy, as they served it at the cafeteria where I worked.


----------



## PigsDad (Oct 30, 2018)

geist1223 said:


> Of course if you are eating stuff that means you had a whole turkey.  Otherwise it is simply Dressimg.


It's called Stove Top *Stuffing*, not Stove Top *Dressing*... 






Kurt


----------



## moonstone (Oct 30, 2018)

Kraft has it wrong, stuffing is cooked inside the bird, dressing is cooked in a pan. "According to most dictionaries, stuffing is defined as "a mixture used to stuff another food, traditionally poultry, before cooking." Whereas dressing is cooked in a pan outside of the turkey cavity."  from;  https://www.myrecipes.com/holidays/is-it-stuffing-or-dressing.    Either way, I prefer it over potatoes any day! 


~Diane


----------



## VacationForever (Oct 31, 2018)

Most years we just have our Thanksgiving dinner at a nice restaurant.  No lengthy preparation and clean-up and it is a very small group affair anyway.  Our friends spend every Thanksgiving with their children and grandchildren at Westin Mission Hills and eat at Westin Desert Willows at their Terrace restaurant.  Definitely pricey to feed 22 people but it makes things simple.  This year they were told they could not make a reservation for more than 10 people, which is kind of silly because they had always done it.  So they made several reservations and plan to talk to the restaurant manager prior to the event.


----------



## Jan M. (Oct 31, 2018)

We will be staying at Ocean Walk in Daytona Beach for Thanksgiving this year. From Thursday to Sunday is the annual Turkey Rod Run and people come from all over the Country with their mint condition or restored old cars for it. It's been probably 5 years since the last time we went but my husband remembered that either the American Legion or VFW there serves Thanksgiving dinner. It is probably a big find raised for them and my husband announced he thinks we should go there for dinner. I enjoy eating out but not Thanksgiving dinner. There aren't any leftovers! The one other time I let him talk me into eating Thanksgiving dinner out the dressing had too much sage in it for me and the pies were mediocre. I suppose if the food is good we could always buy another dinner to go that we could split in the evening so we have leftovers.


----------



## bluehende (Oct 31, 2018)

Jan M. said:


> We will be staying at Ocean Walk in Daytona Beach for Thanksgiving this year. From Thursday to Sunday is the annual Turkey Rod Run and people come from all over the Country with their mint condition or restored old cars for it. It's been probably 5 years since the last time we went but my husband remembered that either the American Legion or VFW there serves Thanksgiving dinner. It is probably a big find raised for them and my husband announced he thinks we should go there for dinner. I enjoy eating out but not Thanksgiving dinner. There aren't any leftovers! The one other time I let him talk me into eating Thanksgiving dinner out the dressing had too much sage in it for me and the pies were mediocre. I suppose if the food is good we could always buy another dinner to go that we could split in the evening so we have leftovers.



My big thing is leftovers.  I enjoy those more than the actual dinner itself.  Also Thanksgiving is that holiday that evokes family memories.  As you say if the food is not exact those memories are not evoked quite right.  Any other dinner can be different but TG must be just right.  Our family always made jello and ice cream.   A simple blend of vanilla ice cream and strawberry jello.  I have never seen this outside of our family.  My in-laws think I am crazy, but it is just not Thanksgiving without it.


----------



## am1 (Oct 31, 2018)

I am glad some others who enjoy a home cooked holiday meal over store bought have spoke up.  

I guess thankfully I have people who enjoy cooking and are good at it.


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 31, 2018)

This whole argument of who cooks what, and where, and is it 'dressing' or 'stuffing' is all just wonderful. But y'know, it's about THANKSgiving. A time that has been set aside for gathering as families and friends and enjoying the BOUNTY of our lives. As timeshare users, we are a pretty BLESSED group. We have placed a value on families. And, yes, a little bit of enjoying conspicuous consumption. So wherever you are able, and with whomever you choose to engage in some level of gluttony, and an extravaganza of football and mountains of pie, ice cream, stuffing, cranberry sauce or that thousand dollar roast from Costco, ENJOY!

And remember, for some, who don't have homes, or gainful work, or families, it's just a meal. Remember them.

Jim


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 31, 2018)

> I am glad some others who enjoy a home cooked holiday meal over store bought have spoke up.
> 
> I guess thankfully I have people who enjoy cooking and are good at it.



Seriously?  EVERYONE enjoys a good meal - what people don't enjoy is being called LAZY. 

If you just wrote how much more you enjoyed a home cooked meal, rather than store bought - no one would have blinked an eye.  But your multiple use of the word "LAZY" was offensive.  Just because someone does things differently than you do, doesn't make them lazy.

Pro Tip:  Quit digging...


----------



## bbodb1 (Oct 31, 2018)

FWIW: I recall a past trip our family made at Thanksgiving or Christmas (can't recall which for sure) and trying to have a good meal in our TS was a challenge - but we muddled through.  The darn ovens in many timeshares won't hold a very large bird!  It did help that the meal was toward to beginning of our stay and not the end so we could deal with leftovers (which three kids dealt with efficiently too).  I have to admit the idea of a one price meal deal would have been very attractive. 

But the point I was heading toward is this - we have tended to avoid traveling (and TS stays) around the larger holidays because of the logistics of a meal like this.  I think its handy that grocers are thinking outside the box these days and offering solutions like this for those who may need to use them.


----------



## tiel (Oct 31, 2018)

What each family/group/couple/individual needs to do is what is most comfortable for them, whether they are at home or not, and it doesn't matter what anyone else thinks about that choice.  If they want to cook, they should cook;  if they want to eat out, they should eat out;  if they want to bring prepared food in, they should bring food in.  Cookers are not superheroes and those who do otherwise are not lazy.  This is DEFINITELY not a one-size-fits-all situation!  We have tried each of these options over the years, and some have been great and some have not.  But in every case, we have enjoyed sharing a meal and time with loved ones.


----------



## bbodb1 (Oct 31, 2018)

And to add to Tiel's excellent point above, this is looking like the first Thanksgiving for us where none of the kids will be able to be home due to military obligations.  
As proud as I am of them for their service to their country, I am dreading this experience.  Enjoy every chance you get to be with your family during the holidays.


----------



## rapmarks (Oct 31, 2018)

This year I will have eleven for thanksgiving, after years of being alone.  I am buying the publix package, it is not as good, but it is not as much work.  I will make additional vegetable sides, a Costco pumpkin pie and probably a Costco birthday cake as my grandson will be four the day before.  I never get a lot of help so I hope my dishwasher is fixed by then. I want to enjoy my grandsons who are flying in that day.


----------



## Glynda (Oct 31, 2018)

bluehende said:


> Our family always made jello and ice cream.   A simple blend of vanilla ice cream and strawberry jello.  I have never seen this outside of our family.  My in-laws think I am crazy, but it is just not Thanksgiving without it.



Growing up, our family had pumpkin and pecan pies on Thanksgiving. But one of our non-holiday desserts was often jello with a little milk or heavy cream poured over it.


----------



## Panina (Oct 31, 2018)

rapmarks said:


> This year I will have eleven for thanksgiving, after years of being alone.  I am buying the publix package, it is not as good, but it is not as much work.  I will make additional vegetable sides, a Costco pumpkin pie and probably a Costco birthday cake as my grandson will be four the day before.  I never get a lot of help so I hope my dishwasher is fixed by then. I want to enjoy my grandsons who are flying in that day.


Wow, wonderful.  You can always get deluxe paper plates and aluminum trays then you don’t have to worry about cleanup and spend more quality time with your  grandsons.


----------



## am1 (Oct 31, 2018)

DeniseM said:


> Seriously?  EVERYONE enjoys a good meal - what people don't enjoy is being called LAZY.
> 
> If you just wrote how much more you enjoyed a home cooked meal, rather than store bought - no one would have blinked an eye.  But your multiple use of the word "LAZY" was offensive.  Just because someone does things differently than you do, doesn't make them lazy.
> 
> Pro Tip:  Quit digging...



Lazy does not have to be offensive.  But a spade is a spade.      Is dad a better word?  The point of thanksgiving is sharing is it not?


----------



## Luanne (Oct 31, 2018)

am1 said:


> Lazy does not have to be offensive.  But a spade is a spade.      Is dad a better word?  The point of thanksgiving is sharing is it not?


Calling someone lazy is offensive.


----------



## controller1 (Oct 31, 2018)

am1 said:


> Lazy does not have to be offensive.  But a spade is a spade.      Is dad a better word?  The point of thanksgiving is sharing is it not?



I agree. A lazy river is really nice. Calling a person lazy though is offensive!


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 31, 2018)

am1 said:


> The point of thanksgiving is sharing is it not?


Nope. The point of Thanksgiving is celebrating our bounty. How one chooses to do that is personal. If yours is sharing, that's OK, but it's not a time for name calling. From your past posts, it seems that you sharing your bounty with the people who prepare and serve your meals, clean your timeshare, or make your life more pleasant is a foreign concept.


----------



## Jan M. (Nov 1, 2018)

I have times when I'm just plain lazy. I admit it and if someone were to commented on me having a lazy day I have no problem owning it. Everyone needs a little lazy once in a while. My husband and I were married for 9 years before our son was born and I always tried to put a nice dinner on the table each night. One day when my husband asked what was for dinner I needed a break and said whatever you're cooking. He had a moment of panic before I told him I don't care if it's toasted cheese sandwiches and tomato soup or Kraft mac and cheese, hot dogs and applesauce. He asked if I would actually be happy with that for dinner and I said yes, if I don't have to figure out what were having and cook it, it's nectar from the gods. While we were eating I told him how a couple times a year my mother must have needed a break because my dad would make dinner. He liked buckwheat pancakes and made great pancakes so it was pancakes, eggs and bacon. Having breakfast for dinner always seemed like a special treat to my sister and I. My husband told me how once a year his dad would cook pigs feet. His mother wasn't a very good cook and his dad was the only one who ate them so he wasn't willing to risk having her cook them. One time when he was making them the pressure cooker blew up but his dad made very sure it all got cleaned up.

For our holiday meals now that there is just the two of us we've found some ways to make things easier and smaller portions for ourselves. Chestnut stuffing is something I grew up having and love. Now I use Pepperidge Farms stuffing to start with and doctor it with celery and onion. You can buy chestnuts already roasted and peeled at Whole Foods. Hooray for that as doing the chestnuts is a fair amount of work! We usually just stuff a chicken or a smaller turkey breast. One year when we were staying at a timeshare we bought some kind of frozen mashed potatoes someone said were good and they were okay. But I really like my own mashed potatoes so don't mind doing a little more work to have them. We don't make sweet potato casserole for just the two of us so we buy the frozen sliced sweet potatoes and put a little dab of apricot jam and chopped nuts on top of the slices when we bake them. Corn, broccoli, gravy and cranberry sauce or relish round out the meal. The Marie Calendar pumpkin pies you bake are pretty good. And last year we tried a pecan pie from Aldi's and it was pretty good too. I always considered 4 kinds of pie, homemade pies not store bought, absolutely necessary for Thanksgiving but a pie lasts the two of us for three days so only one kind of pie now.


----------



## VacationForever (Nov 1, 2018)

I remember my late mother-in-law asked me if my husband took me out to dinner sometimes.  I gave her an angelic smile and said that I did take him out frequently.  My husband laughed hard but the poor woman was confused. 

We both worked long hours and usually 7 days a week.  We ate out almost every meal except for the occasional weekend when we had enough energy to cook something.  "Traditional" roles have changed.  Now as we are retired, we eat dinner in alot more and even then I usually do the cooking and he does the clean up.  We were never lazy but not cooking, from scratch or not, had nothing to do with laziness.  We prioritize where we want to spend our energy and sometimes there is hardly any energy left after a long week.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 1, 2018)

> Lazy does not have to be offensive. But a spade is a spade.



am1 - This is the deal:  When other people are offended by your words, you don't get to say that you don't find it offensive, therefore, it must not be offensive.  Especially when you immediately follow up with: "a spade is a spade."

You are out of step with the good hearted people of TUG - give it a break.


----------



## bnoble (Nov 1, 2018)

bbodb1 said:


> this is looking like the first Thanksgiving for us where none of the kids will be able to be home


This will be my second post-separation thanksgiving without the kids. Last year the shock was still pretty new, so I slow-roasted some ribs and just hung out alone. This year, I'll be inviting some of the guys from my fellowship group who are also flying solo. I'd bet if you asked around, you'd probably find folks who you'd love to have join you and would be happy to do so.


----------



## klpca (Nov 1, 2018)

bnoble said:


> This will be my second post-separation thanksgiving without the kids. Last year the shock was still pretty new, so I slow-roasted some ribs and just hung out alone. This year, I'll be inviting some of the guys from my fellowship group who are also flying solo. I'd bet if you asked around, you'd probably find folks who you'd love to have join you and would be happy to do so.


I agree. We usually don't have our kids either because they want to do Christmas at our house. Sometimes we go over to a friends Thanksgiving get together which is fine, sometimes we have some friends over which is fine too. If you live near a military base you can invite some service members over. We did that last Christmas and it was great. I thought it would feel a bit awkward but it was like have friends of our kids over and we really enjoyed having them around. Since I have always had the traditional family holiday it pushes me out of my comfort zone to do it differently, but once the day gets going it's just fine.


----------



## am1 (Nov 1, 2018)

bnoble said:


> This will be my second post-separation thanksgiving without the kids. Last year the shock was still pretty new, so I slow-roasted some ribs and just hung out alone. This year, I'll be inviting some of the guys from my fellowship group who are also flying solo. I'd bet if you asked around, you'd probably find folks who you'd love to have join you and would be happy to do so.



We never know exactly how many are going to show up for Christmas.  A lot of people are welcome.


----------



## am1 (Nov 1, 2018)

Passepartout said:


> From your past posts, it seems that you sharing your bounty with the people who prepare and serve your meals, clean your timeshare, or make your life more pleasant is a foreign concept.



Not sure where you get that from.


----------



## Luanne (Nov 1, 2018)

Jan M. said:


> I have times when I'm just plain lazy. I admit it and if someone were to commented on me having a lazy day I have no problem owning it.


I can call myself lazy and it's okay, but when someone else does, then, to me, it can be offensive.


----------



## bluehende (Nov 1, 2018)

Luanne said:


> I can call myself lazy and it's okay, but when someone else does, then, to me, it can be offensive.


I can definitely have a lazy streak every now and then.  If someone points it out their next few minutes will not be pleasant.  Ask me nicely if I can help or do something and I go from lazy to tasmanian devil in an instant.  Preface an ask using the word lazy and my butt will stay firmly rooted to the chair.


----------



## geist1223 (Nov 1, 2018)

When we were still working we would invite over 4 to 8 people from work that had no family in the area for Thanksgiving and Christmas Dinners.


----------



## Luanne (Nov 1, 2018)

geist1223 said:


> When we were still working we would invite over 4 to 8 people from work that had no family in the area for Thanksgiving and Christmas Dinners.


We do that sometimes now.  One year it was dh, me, sil, bil and two other couples.  A few years it has been the "family" in the area and a couple of strays (couples or singles).


----------



## Jan M. (Nov 1, 2018)

Being retired means we have more laid back lives now and there are fewer times we find ourselves looking forward to the respite of a lazy day. I'm of the belief that most of us need a day every once in awhile to be lazy and allow our bodies and brains to recharge.

This week our 7 and 2 year old granddaughters are here and we came up to Orlando to do Disney and Legoland with the girls. Last night my husband asked if I would like a glass of wine after I came out from tucking the older one in and kissing her goodnight. He knew my back was really hurting and thought it might relax me and help me sleep. I told him I was so pooped that I was just going to take two aspirin, soak in the tub then go to bed. At home my husband walks and exercises in the pool for at least an hour and rarely misses a morning doing it. My husband said between all the walking at the Parks and picking up the two year old he is probably getting a better workout than he does in the pool.

Tomorrow morning we leave Bonnet Creek for the 3 hour drive home. When we get in after we get the car unloaded I will pick our son and DIL up from where they are having lunch after getting back from the cruise they went on as part of a friend's wedding. My husband will have the girls at the pool to burn off some energy after being in the car for the ride home. After our son and DIL have some time with the girls we will take the girls to the playground so our son can get a nap in. Their flight home doesn't get in until 11:30pm and they have a 2 hour drive home from the airport so we want to make sure he gets a nap as we know he won't sleep on the plane. We have to eat dinner at home as going out isn't an option because our car won't fit 6 people! We will both be ready for a lazy day come Saturday. We will most likely have our version of a somewhat healthy lazy day dinner. An organic frozen spinach and feta cheese frozen pizza that we will add pepper rings and anchovies to.

In many families the planning, shopping, preparation and clean up for holiday meals falls largely on one person. When you are hosting even when other people contribute a great portion of the meals you still have more responsibility and want to have your house clean for company. Some people like to cook, especially for a family event, and are good at it. Some people do it but resent the work involved in a holiday meal even when it is just their own family. Some people just refuse to do it. And then there are some people who refuse to even learn to cook.


----------



## phyllispsu (Nov 4, 2018)

amycurl said:


> Hi, I'm Amycurl, and I'm a Costco addict.
> 
> But in wandering aimlessly around their website, I discovered this:
> https://www.costco.com/Schwan’s-Thanksgiving-Meal,-Serves-8.product.100430420.html
> ...


I think  this is a great idea !


----------



## amycurl (Nov 4, 2018)

Aaaaaaand, I saw that in the Costco coupons I just got in the mail, there's a $15 off sale, so now the cost is less than $100 for the turkey dinner. An even better deal!


----------



## VacationForever (Nov 4, 2018)

amycurl said:


> Hi, I'm Amycurl, and I'm a Costco addict.
> 
> But in wandering aimlessly around their website, I discovered this:
> https://www.costco.com/Schwan’s-Thanksgiving-Meal,-Serves-8.product.100430420.html
> ...


I just checked this out and with a 2 2.5 lb turkey breast, there is no way it can serve 8.  We eat a pound each per person, ok maybe half a pound plus (cooked).   I also prefer dark meat, it looks a whole turkey is the only option for us.


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 4, 2018)

I am a smoked meat afficionado. A local bacon producer (the absolutely BEST, Falls Brand, get it at Costco) sells a few, never frozen, FFA raised turkeys, grown by high school kids & auctioned off after the county fair in September. Falls Brand brines and hickory smokes them for Thanksgiving. They charge retail, and there is a waiting list, but the smoked turkeys are just devine! I'm salivating, thinking about it.

Jim


----------



## DavidnRobin (Nov 5, 2018)

We had a full Thanksgiving Dinner at WKORV (Westin Kaanapali) in 2006 - there were 10 of us.
But, the villa has a full size oven.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## controller1 (Nov 6, 2018)

DavidnRobin said:


> We had a full Thanksgiving Dinner at WKORV (Westin Kaanapali) in 2006 - there were 10 of us.
> But, the villa has a full size oven.
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, doing that in the WKORV North convection microwave would be a no-go.


----------



## mdurette (Nov 12, 2018)

FYI - if anyone staying at Surf or Ocean Club for Thanksgiving they are delivering turkey dinners right to your room!   You have to order by the 15th.  

*Thanksgiving dinner in the comfort of your own home away from home Delivered by Captain’s Galley *

Dear Owner/Guest, We are very excited to see you back again at Marriott’s Aruba Surf Club. Your stay with us will coincide with the celebration of Thanksgiving. Thanksgiving would not be Thanksgiving without an amazing Turkey dinner shared with your loved ones in your own home.

The Captain’s Galley would like to offer you a chance to experience this feast in your home away from home!
We offer a holiday meal in 2 different choices; a turkey dinner that serves 4 people for $150.00 and a turkey dinner that serves 6 people for $190.00. Included in these prices are:

 Turkey + Stuffing + Gravy + Cranberry Sauce + Bread + 1 Side order of your choice
 You can add more side orders to your order for only $8.00 per side (each serves 4)
 Add Pumpkin soup for a nice start of your meal for $6.00 per person
 Add a nice desert to finish this amazing meal in style for $6.00 per person
 Add a bottle of Merlot or Chardonnay for $25.00 per bottle

Turkey for 4 persons (approx. 10lbs)  $150.00
Turkey for 6 persons (approx. 13lbs)  $190.00

Sides         $8.00 each (serves 4)
Rustic Garlic Mashed Potatoes
Bacon Topped Green Beans
Mac and Cheese
Sweet Potatoes Casserole
Corn Bread Muffin
Brussels Sprouts and Carrots Green Salad

Soup     $6.00 per person Pumpkin soup
Dessert     $6.00 per person Apple tart Pecan Pie
Please fill out the attached order form with all your wishes for this amazing dinner. You can even select a desired delivery time. Reservations close on November 15 2018. We a have a limited amount of Turkeys available, so make your reservation now and don’t miss out on this opportunity!
Please return the filled out reservation form to the vacation planners.
Cancelations are taken up to 48 hours to the planned delivery date. After this time the reserved Turkey will be charged.

To funny - the only thing I can think of is the mutilation of that turkey during carving time with the dull knife in the room!


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Nov 13, 2018)

I got an email this morning from Costco showing the turkey dinner is $15.00 off, now through 11/26. The original price showing for me was $114.99, not $120.00. Must be different pricing in different parts of the country.


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Nov 13, 2018)

And speaking of Costco, I bought a women's Eddie Bauer down parka for $39.00 at my local store. It stuffs into a very small pouch for travel, is lightweight, has a hood and is quite warm. My daughter loves it. It is sold out on the website, but was still available last week in my local store. A very similar coat (maybe the same?) is on the Eddie Bauer website on sale for 89.00-$101.00.


----------



## bbodb1 (Nov 14, 2018)

sun starved Gayle said:


> And speaking of Costco, I bought a women's Eddie Bauer down parka for $39.00 at my local store. It stuffs into a very small pouch for travel, is lightweight, has a hood and is quite warm. My daughter loves it. It is sold out on the website, but was still available last week in my local store. A very similar coat (maybe the same?) is on the Eddie Bauer website on sale for 89.00-$101.00.



Somewhere, Dave is nodding his head in the affirmative........


----------



## silentg (Nov 14, 2018)

We have Schwan’s delivery in our area. Have bought from them but not holiday meal.
Bought from Blue Apron a couple of years ago. Was pretty good.DD also bought Blue Apron and we put both orders together and she cooked.
This year she wants to cook the sides and DH will cook the turkey, with little assistance from me.
Putting up the tree on Thanksgiving too.
I don’t consider anyone lazy, that simplifies holidays.
They can be very stressful if we all try to be like a Norman Rockwell painting.
Enjoy your family friends and timeshares if you are celebrating from them.We have done that too.
No holiday celebration should be wracked with guilt, let someone else cook or do it yourself.
No judgement.
Happy Thanksgiving!
Silentg


----------



## rapmarks (Nov 21, 2018)

Oh boy, I feel like an idiot. 
I bought the meal from Publix
I bought a 48 piece birthday cake and a pumpkin pie and baked brownies
I had the wrong date, I thought my family was coming for thanksgiving but they are coming Friday

And I still am waiting for my dishwasher to be repaired


----------



## VacationForever (Nov 21, 2018)

We are doing a grocery store Turkey package, picking up on Thursday, cooking for ourselves on Friday.  We also bought a Costco pre-seasoned prime rib roast with bone, my absolute favorite, and currently stinking up the fridge with the garlic, and we will cook that tomorrow morning and take that over to our friends' friend place at 3pm for their Thanksgiving dinner.  That will be our contribution to the meal.  The host will be doing the turkey and our friends are bringing over a Honeybaked ham, which my husband and I cannot stand the taste of it - it is too sweet and salty.  I also baked low fat no sugar added chocolate cheesecake brownie bites today and that will be for my husband to nosh on over the next few days.  He loves my cheesecake bites.


----------



## clifffaith (Nov 22, 2018)

rapmarks said:


> Oh boy, I feel like an idiot.
> I bought the meal from Publix
> I bought a 48 piece birthday cake and a pumpkin pie and baked brownies
> I had the wrong date, I thought my family was coming for thanksgiving but they are coming Friday
> ...



Go get some good quality paper plates, or enlist help to wash dishes on Friday. Last year our dishwasher conked out for good a week before Christmas. I told everyone "expect paper plates and plastic glasses". Then we went and picked out a new dishwasher, including going back the next day to cancel that one and choose another because Cliff realized the handle was going to keep drawers from opening (good catch!). I'll be darned if they didn't install the new machine two days before Xmas. Was still tempted to get the paper plates out, but used the fine china. At this stage in my life China and silver go in the dishwasher, only the crystal gets washed by hand.


----------



## Sea Six (Nov 22, 2018)

I got the best deal out there.  My wife and I had our Thanksgiving meal together in her hospital room.  She got her dinner free because she is the patient.  The hospital waived my fee for a guest tray and I got their tradition turkey dinner, complete with pumpkin pie, for free.  Yummy.


----------



## Anne&Jim (Nov 22, 2018)

Sea Six said:


> I got the best deal out there.  My wife and I had our Thanksgiving meal together in her hospital room.  She got her dinner free because she is the patient.  The hospital waived my fee for a guest tray and I got their tradition turkey dinner, complete with pumpkin pie, for free.  Yummy.



That’s the best part of thanksgiving— being with the one(s) you love.  Your post brought a tear to my eye, it was so sweet.  Thank you for the reminder.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Panina (Nov 22, 2018)

Sea Six said:


> I got the best deal out there.  My wife and I had our Thanksgiving meal together in her hospital room.  She got her dinner free because she is the patient.  The hospital waived my fee for a guest tray and I got their tradition turkey dinner, complete with pumpkin pie, for free.  Yummy.


Happy Thanksgiving.  I hope your wife has a speedy recovery and gets home soon.


----------



## amycurl (Nov 24, 2018)

OMG! OMG! OMG! This thread of mine made the newsletter! I'm so proud! I feel as this is some kind of major TUG milestone, LOL!


----------



## rapmarks (Nov 24, 2018)

amycurl said:


> OMG! OMG! OMG! This thread of mine made the newsletter! I'm so proud! I feel as this is some kind of major TUG milestone, LOL!


Trophy points too?


----------



## bbodb1 (Nov 24, 2018)

So who out there actually purchased a Thanksgiving Dinner this year - and how did it turn out?


----------



## TravelTime (Nov 24, 2018)

am1 said:


> Seems lazy and not the point of Thanksgiving/Christmas.  But I guess it has its market.



The Scrooge of Thanksgiving.


----------



## VacationForever (Nov 24, 2018)

bbodb1 said:


> So who out there actually purchased a Thanksgiving Dinner this year - and how did it turn out?


We bought a Turkey dinner from the store and re-roasted it yesterday and it was quite good.  We bought the Costco pre-seasoned prime rib with bone roast and slow roasted that and brought over to a friend's house as our contribution to the party and everyone loved it.


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 24, 2018)

This thread reminded me that about 20 years ago, my mom had suffered a stroke in about October. Her 'eggs' we're pretty well scrambled.  She was in rehab and Thanksgiving was coming. She conspired with a former neighbor (her attorney) to call a local celebrity chef to order Thanksgiving dinner for 18 people! There would just be 3 attendees. Me, my brother and his s.o.. I found out the day before. So I called the chef, who was understanding, and drastically cut the order, and forgave the cost. We still laugh about it, and Mom's been gone 18 years.

Jim


----------



## am1 (Nov 24, 2018)

TravelTime said:


> The Scrooge of Thanksgiving.



No I just prefer home cooked food for holidays. I did give people an out saying it does have its market.


----------



## Luanne (Nov 24, 2018)

am1 said:


> No I just prefer home cooked food for holidays. I did give people an out saying it does have its market.


After you called them lazy.


----------



## Firepath (Nov 24, 2018)

When the "kids" are working and we aren't all going to spend the day together, we'll buy the Costco turkey breast. It's huge, maybe 8 lbs., comes with stuffing, and some of the best turkey gravy I've ever had. It's $29.99 at our local store. I still have to cook it along with any other sides we want, but it's way less mess to prepare, clean up, and finish off than a full turkey, and we still have plenty for leftovers. I think it would be a fantastic choice for a timeshare stay, but I don't know if they offer it all all their stores.


----------



## richardrose (Nov 24, 2018)

We took teenagers of ours up to our resort up on ridge above lake tahoe, kids went skiing for the day  while we made thinksgiving diner from scratch in the timeshare, kitchen was a real tight but we got it done.Thanks to my now exwife.


----------



## am1 (Nov 24, 2018)

Luanne said:


> After you called them lazy.



The act is lazy.  The person may or may not be.


----------



## clifffaith (Nov 24, 2018)

For anyone in an area where both Marie Callendar's and Black Angus have $20 turkey dinners on Thanksgiving, I can give you a comparison because we had turkey at MC last week (and on Thanksgivings in the past) and we went to BA on Thursday.

I like the stuffing and cranberries at MC better, although BA is fine.
Turkey and gravy is far better at BA, and BA gives white and dark meat, and more of it, whereas it is just white at MC. Our leftovers lasted for two additional meals, hot the first night, sandwiches the second.
MC cornbread is equal to the brown loaves of molasses bread at BA. Both yummy.
Veggies are about equal, although we didn't get sweet potatoes at MC and that might have been because we weren't there on the big day. 
Soup or salad, equal.
MC gives a choice of pumpkin or apple with the dinner, BA only serves pumpkin which is fine for everyone but Dad in my family. Instead he ate the 1/2 pound of See's Bordeaux chocolates I gave him in one sitting when we took them home.
Overall, I'd do BA on Thanksgiving futures, and save MC turkey dinner for sometime during the year since they have it on their regular menu.


----------



## Luanne (Nov 24, 2018)

am1 said:


> The act is lazy.  The person may or may not be.


Yet you said this:

"I am not against others being lazy."


----------



## bbodb1 (Nov 25, 2018)

richardrose said:


> We took teenagers of ours up to our resort up on ridge above lake tahoe, kids went skiing for the day  while we made thinksgiving diner from scratch in the timeshare, kitchen was a real tight but we got it done.Thanks to my now exwife.



_Richard as Henny Youngman???

_


----------



## richardrose (Nov 25, 2018)

No just plan Richard


----------



## am1 (Nov 25, 2018)

Luanne said:


> Yet you said this:
> 
> "I am not against others being lazy."



I am not in fact the lazier people are the better I (or in this case companies that prepare Thanksgiving dinners for sale) can profit.  

I have no problem calling it out though.


----------



## TravelTime (Nov 25, 2018)

Why don’t we just own it? We are lazy on Thanksgiving and proud to be lazy. It gives us more time to be with loved ones and do things we enjoy rather than baste a dead bird. am1 seems to have other interests. LOL Or shall I say, unusual interests.


----------



## DrQ (Nov 25, 2018)

It is one thing to call oneself lazy, it is quite something else to be judged lazy by a third party.


----------



## rapmarks (Nov 25, 2018)

We ordered from Publix. The stuffing was not enjoyed by anyone, I have most of it left, rest was okay, not great


----------



## mdurette (Nov 26, 2018)

bbodb1 said:


> So who out there actually purchased a Thanksgiving Dinner this year - and how did it turn out?




I purchased the turkey dinner from the Captains Galley (aruba surf club) that I posted about earlier.   It was delicious and probably one of my favorite meals of the trip!!!

We had 7 adults and 1 child.   I purchased the dinner for 6 and added a couple sides of mashed potatoes, rolls and I bought a couple cans of corn at the grocery.    My DD made apple pie with her grandmother for dessert.     In the end, after tax, service charge, etc it came to $265.    It arrived on time, hot and ready to be served.   * I would do this again in a heartbeat and would highly recommend it to anyone staying there.*


----------



## VacationForever (Nov 26, 2018)

My grocery store package of a 12-lb pre-cooked turkey, a box of mashed potatoes, a box of stuffings, apple cranberry thingy, bread rolls and gravy cost $52.99.  We added steamed brocolli and cooked our own gluten-free turkey gravy using McCommick's turkey gravy mix + drippings.  The bread rolls, stuffings and apple cranberry thingy went to our neighbors.  It makes an inexpensive delicious dinner for 5 nights for the 2 of us.  The small 9 lb Costco rib roast on bone cost more than $100 and we will do it again if going to a Thanksgiving party.


----------



## SmithOp (Nov 26, 2018)

I went out to a local casino on Thanksgiving day and ate turkey dinner at the buffet. Free.  No cooking, no cleanup.  I wasn’t the only one, the buffet was packed all day.  I saw people still in there at 9pm.

I went to the local grocery on Friday and they were selling all the defrosted turkeys for .39 a pound, I got a $22 turkey for $5.  Cooked it and had turkey dinner at home on Saturday.  Apparently they defrost a certain amount for people that buy at the last minute, these were all unsold, Black Friday special.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LauriBuck (Dec 4, 2018)

On Thanksgiving, we ended up meeting my son & his wife about an hour from the TS where we were staying & an hour from his home.  His home was about 2 hours from the TS.  When I booked the TS, I had hoped that they could come & be with us, or we could go to their place.  But it turned out that this is the year his wife's Dad's family gets together (about 40 people in a small house.)  We don't know her dad's family, but we do know most of the members of her Mom's family.  So my original plans of getting together either at the condo or their place with her Mom's family, didn't pan out.  Our compromise was to meet at a Cracker Barrel halfway between the two places.  They were able to order brunch while DH, other son & I had a traditional home style thanksgiving meal (Turkey, Ham, mashed potatoes, dressing (or stuffing), gravy, sweet potato casserole, cranberry sauce, corn muffins, biscuits, pumpkin pie, and a refillable beverage (iced tea for me) plus one additional side of our own choosing all for $12.99/per person.  The food was really good.  I had leftovers, but DH finished his meal.  I thought that was a good option when we needed to meet someplace where we couldn't cook or bring our own food.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Dec 9, 2018)

I almost always cook when we are in a timeshare. I have a large packing cube that I keep stocked with cooking helpers for traveling to timeshares. It has a cutting board, sharp knives, microplane, citrus squeezer, 2 pot holders, salt and pepper. I pre-measure spices for the recipes that we choose and put them in snack-sized zip lock bags. 

Now that my kids are grown, they are willing to help plan meals and cooking. We use google sheets for the planning. The meals are usually simple --- for this next trip: tacos, stirfry, spaghetti and meat sauce with steamed broccoli, braised pork chops with brown rice and green beans. We will have one ambitious meal --- this time it is crab stuffed flounder. (When my vegetarian daughter is with us the ambitious meal is curry --- I make it with tofu for her and with chicken for everyone else). 

There is a recipe that I want to try from AllRecipes.com called "Week Night Crack Slaw" --- I was a little daunted by the multiple ingredients for the sauce --- Ian suggested that I premix the sauce and put it in a jelly jar with plastic wrap under the lid to seal it -- so I will be doing that and trying the recipe.

Historically, one of the big no-nos for the time share meals were small amounts of ingredients that will go to waste. Ian's idea to pre-measure the wet ingredients as well as the dry spices may make a big change in what we cook.

In Orlando, I used to use WeGoShop and we may still use it in the future. For our next trip, we are experimenting with the Walmart pick up service --- pre-ordering our groceries from home for pick up in Orlando. We will use Uber or Lyft to get to the Walmart for pick-up. 

Until this year, I very infrequently cooked at home --- I work long hours and Ian used to be a really picky eater which I found to be its own kind of exhausting. After 15 years of marriage, we finally are managing to be mainly harmonious with cooking --- we each cook our own very simple meals. He eats a lot of ramen and sandwiches. I eat salads or steamed broccoli and the marinated wild caught salmon from Costco --- it can be cooked from frozen. 

Life gets better all the time!


----------



## mdurette (Dec 10, 2018)

"In Orlando, I used to use WeGoShop and we may still use it in the future. For our next trip, we are experimenting with the Walmart pick up service --- pre-ordering our groceries from home for pick up in Orlando. We will use Uber or Lyft to get to the Walmart for pick-up. "

For years I used WeGoShop - first with Marge, then with Amy....then she turned the business over to her husband and let's just say he needed help on the customer service end.    The last time I used him, I put in an order.   Within 5 minutes he was calling at me with a raised voice saying he couldn't possibly get an order the size done in the time frame.   Huh...it was 2 weeks away.   Apparently he thought it was the following day - he apologized.    The day of the shopping he then called again and with raised voice complained about the size of the order and he shopper needed more than 1 cart and it wasn't acceptable.   Huh????

It has been years, I haven't used them again and I don't even know if they still have the franchise.

My last Orlando trip with used Walmart pick up, it was AWESOME.....so great, I started using it at home.  Thanks for posting the uber/taxi idea.  My next trip is on-site and I wasn't planning on renting a car.   This should work out well.


----------

